# Laufende Schrift



## Akkuschrauber (11. November 2008)

hallo 
ich möchte folgendes machen :
in einem div /textarea in dem zunächst drei eingabefelder zu sehen sind, sowie ein submit-button. wenn man auf diesen klickt, soll in dem div/textarea irgendwelche schrift von unten nach oben durchlaufen. nach einer bestimmten zeit soll dann ein popup aufgehen.

hilfe brauch ich nur bei der laufschrift (zufallstext, muss keinen sinn ergeben) und bei der popup.

falls ihr wissen wollt für was ich das brauche:
wir drehen in der schule einen action thriller, bei dem ein hacker das handy des killers ortet. das ganze soll nix mit echtem hacking zu tun haben, es soll nur gut aussehen. das ist der einzige nutzen der site.

vielen dank für eure hilfe.

EDIT: anstatt des lauftexts kann es auch ein ladebalken sein, der aber auch interessant aussehen sollte.


----------



## Philster91 (11. November 2008)

Ich kann dir zwar nicht bei genau dem helfen, was du oben beschrieben hast, hab aber mal irgendwann was ähnliches gesucht und das gefunden: DHTML - Virus in Verbindung mit Javaskript Nicht erschrecken.  Funzt bei mir übrigens nur im Internet Explorer.


----------



## k-b (12. November 2008)

Du brauchst ein Javascript, dass iterativ (womöglich sogar eher Rekursiv wegen der Timer-Methode) ab Betätigung des Buttons die Koordinaten von einem absolut positionierten Div verändert.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. November 2008)

Machs einfach über ne Weiterleitung und nen Lauftext.

Weiterleitung geht mit <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="X url:Zielseite"> im header.
X ist die Zeit in Sekunden zum Neuladen.

Lauftext per <marquee direction="up/down/right/left" scrollamount="1/2/...." loop="1/2/../infinite" width="..." height="...">TEXT</marquee>
Der befehl für die Geschwindigkeit ist mir grade entfallen. Evtl "Speed"? Scrollamount gibt an, um wie viele Pixel sich der Text bewegen soll.

Der Befehl für ein Popup geht denke ich so:

<script language="JavaScript">
{
alert("Text im Popup");
}
</script>

PS: Ich hab vor 6 Jahren zum letzten mal mit HTML gearbeitet, kann also sein, dass da der ein oder andere Fehler drin steckt.


----------

